# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Alternaria.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compis en una gota de agua se puede encontrar casi de todo menos dinero, esta vez subo unas fotos de una espora de un hongo, la alternaria cumple una gran misión como descomponedora en la naturaleza. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (02-jun-2017),Jonasino (02-jun-2017),Los terrines (02-jun-2017),perdiguera (02-jun-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo la última foto de este tema.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (04-jun-2017),Jonasino (05-jun-2017),Los terrines (04-jun-2017)

----------

